
Get recursive file size and dependencies of any NPM module - sonyabe
https://www.npmjs.com/package/npm-module-stats
======
sonyabe
Get the Exact compressed size of any NPM Module without installing /
downloading it in your machine. The size recursively includes the size of its
dependeny tree till leaf.

Use cases:

At some point, you want to keep your project as small as possible. However if
the NPM modules that you use might increase the overall project size. Just in
case, if your are curious to know what modules will be downloaded with any NPM
module.

